# Aulani rocks!



## heathpack

Just arrived today, totally smitten.  Love the lazy river, water slides, tropical drinks, beach bar and the overall vibe of the place.  Oh did I mention the bilevel infinity hot tub and humpbacks breeching just offshore?  That was nice too. Sitting on my balcony listening to the awesome live Hawaiian music from the restaurant patio.

Questions?  Let me know, we check out Monday.

H


----------



## Twinkstarr

heathpack said:


> Just arrived today, totally smitten.  Love the lazy river, water slides, tropical drinks, beach bar and the overall vibe of the place.  Oh did I mention the bilevel infinity hot tub and humpbacks breeching just offshore?  That was nice too. Sitting on my balcony listening to the awesome live Hawaiian music from the restaurant patio.
> 
> Questions?  Let me know, we check out Monday.
> 
> H



Are you going to try the restaurants there? I've been reading on the DIS boards a lot of comments about the prices(it's HI for goodness sakes, food costs more) and the quality.

I'm figuring if we ever do HI again might try to put a few days at Aulani on the begining or end of the trip.


----------



## alwysonvac

We'll be there next month for 1 night. Can't wait  

Question - What nights are they currently running the Starlit Hui evening entertainment? You might find it listed in the IWA (see below)

From Allears.net
Each day a new "daily 'IWA" publication is available at the front desk or various locations around the resort (it is not delivered to your room). Like the "Daily Navigator" on the cruise ships, this describes all of the activities that will be held at the resort that day. On Sunday, a "weekly 'IWA" provides a higher-level overview of the events for the week, to allow guests to do some more advance planning. The weekly version is provided to all guests on check-in, regardless of what day they arrive.

Thanks


----------



## heathpack

Twinkstarr said:


> Are you going to try the restaurants there? I've been reading on the DIS boards a lot of comments about the prices(it's HI for goodness sakes, food costs more) and the quality.
> 
> I'm figuring if we ever do HI again might try to put a few days at Aulani on the begining or end of the trip.



PS (per-script): sorry about the weird random asterisks below.  For some reason those get inserted when I copy and paste from Evernote on my iPad.


We intend to try all the restaurants on this reconnoiter trip.Yesterday, we plunked ourselves down at the bar and had a few drinks and a late lunch/early dinner. *Tropical Mai tais were $11 each, Mr. H's*drinks were in the $8-$10 range. *His burger was $15ish, my chicken lettuce wraps were $12ish. *The food was fine- typical Disney well-done greyburger. *My chicken was surprisingly*fried, not what I expected but good.*Both came with fries and were a full meal. *Bill for 4 cocktails and two entrees was $64. *We had a lovely lagoon and pool view. *I'd say that meal cost about $10 more than it would have in LA, I am ok with that.

We poked our heads into the fine dining restuarant whose name escapes me right now. *Entrees pricey at $35-$55 a head. *I would be most interested in the lamb which I believe was $50ish. *Pricey yes, but it is a beautiful open-air lagoonside site and the menu was pretty appealing.

We also peeked at the buffet restaurant. *About $30 for breakfast and $45 for dinner. *Again, menu looked appealing but it is a buffet, I'm sure the food will not knock my socks off. *We are on the 9th floor fairly close to the restaurant and it was so nice sitting on the balcony listening to it last night (BTW, the sliding door is the most soundproof door I've ever encountered. *Shut your slider and your room is SILENT.). We loved Marriotts KoOlina Beach Club when we stayed there a few years ago, but the one critique that we offered was no live traditional Hawaiian music.

There is a snack shop of some sort under the volcano slide that we did not check out yet.

Oh yeah, and we are only here 3 days and won't be eating much in the room- just stopped by the sundries store to pick up a few things so that we didn't have to make a separate trip to the market. *For $35 we bought: loaf of bread, half gallon OJ, two sodas, two waters, and a bag of Mac nuts. *There was no fresh fruit to be had.

If there is anything specific you'd like me to find out for you, let me know. *We are thinking of Maui in 2014 and yesterday afternoon, my slightly inebriated, very exhausted self was trying to run the numbers in my head to figure out if we could tack an Aulani stay onto that trip. *So of course my opinion is you should definately try Aulani!

H


----------



## heathpack

Monday and Thursday.  We will miss it, we are a Fri-Mon stay.

H



alwysonvac said:


> We'll be there next month for 1 night. Can't wait
> 
> Question - What nights are they currently running the Starlit Hui evening entertainment? You might find it listed in the IWA (see below)
> 
> From Allears.net
> Each day a new "daily 'IWA" publication is available at the front desk or various locations around the resort (it is not delivered to your room). Like the "Daily Navigator" on the cruise ships, this describes all of the activities that will be held at the resort that day. On Sunday, a "weekly 'IWA" provides a higher-level overview of the events for the week, to allow guests to do some more advance planning. The weekly version is provided to all guests on check-in, regardless of what day they arrive.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## luvsvacation22

I am planning a trip to Aulani in 2013 and I cannot wait!


----------



## slum808

*Be there after lunch*

I'm super excited and couldn't sleep this morning. I'll be checking in after lunch. Can't wait I think my DD 5 is going to love it.


----------



## heathpack

slum808 said:


> I'm super excited and couldn't sleep this morning. I'll be checking in after lunch. Can't wait I think my DD 5 is going to love it.



Hey slum, can you bring me a stick of butter and a fresh pineapple?!

lol, just kidding

Let's try to grab a quick drink at the bar or poolside.  We are out on a dolphin snorkel today, will be back for cocktails and will be around the resort all day tomorrow.

H


----------



## heathpack

*Lagoon in AM*


----------



## heathpack

*Infinity Hottub*


----------



## heathpack

*View from AMA AMA*


----------



## LisaH

Beautiful! Does Ko Olina feel crowded now that Aulani is open? How is the traffic in the resort? The beach shown in the picture looks kind of empty. Is this typical during your trip? We bought a townhome in Ko Olina (across from Disney/golf course) a little over a year ago and have not been back since last Jan. I'm just curious about how the community looks with the opening of the new resort and additional traffic.


----------



## Twinkstarr

heathpack said:


> PS (per-script): sorry about the weird random asterisks below.  For some reason those get inserted when I copy and paste from Evernote on my iPad.
> 
> 
> We intend to try all the restaurants on this reconnoiter trip.Yesterday, we plunked ourselves down at the bar and had a few drinks and a late lunch/early dinner. *Tropical Mai tais were $11 each, Mr. H's*drinks were in the $8-$10 range. *His burger was $15ish, my chicken lettuce wraps were $12ish. *The food was fine- typical Disney well-done greyburger. *My chicken was surprisingly*fried, not what I expected but good.*Both came with fries and were a full meal. *Bill for 4 cocktails and two entrees was $64. *We had a lovely lagoon and pool view. *I'd say that meal cost about $10 more than it would have in LA, I am ok with that.
> 
> We poked our heads into the fine dining restuarant whose name escapes me right now. *Entrees pricey at $35-$55 a head. *I would be most interested in the lamb which I believe was $50ish. *Pricey yes, but it is a beautiful open-air lagoonside site and the menu was pretty appealing.
> 
> We also peeked at the buffet restaurant. *About $30 for breakfast and $45 for dinner. *Again, menu looked appealing but it is a buffet, I'm sure the food will not knock my socks off. *We are on the 9th floor fairly close to the restaurant and it was so nice sitting on the balcony listening to it last night (BTW, the sliding door is the most soundproof door I've ever encountered. *Shut your slider and your room is SILENT.). We loved Marriotts KoOlina Beach Club when we stayed there a few years ago, but the one critique that we offered was no live traditional Hawaiian music.
> 
> There is a snack shop of some sort under the volcano slide that we did not check out yet.
> 
> Oh yeah, and we are only here 3 days and won't be eating much in the room- just stopped by the sundries store to pick up a few things so that we didn't have to make a separate trip to the market. *For $35 we bought: loaf of bread, half gallon OJ, two sodas, two waters, and a bag of Mac nuts. *There was no fresh fruit to be had.
> 
> If there is anything specific you'd like me to find out for you, let me know. *We are thinking of Maui in 2014 and yesterday afternoon, my slightly inebriated, very exhausted self was trying to run the numbers in my head to figure out if we could tack an Aulani stay onto that trip. *So of course my opinion is you should definately try Aulani!
> 
> H



Typical Disney drink prices:hysterical: To be honest I've never had a burger at WDW in all our trips. DH thinks the place to have a burger is  Beaches & Cream at BCV, much better than those in the parks. 

To be honest maybe I knew what to expect when we went to HI in 2010(17day trip) I wasn't shocked at prices, even at the St. Regis on Kauai. 

We are probably targeting 2015 for eldest DS's graduation trip or maybe sooner if I see something in II or RCI  

Love that hottub, I could be persuaded to get in that.


----------



## heathpack

*Koi*


----------



## heathpack

LisaH said:


> Beautiful! Does Ko Olina feel crowded now that Aulani is open? How is the traffic in the resort? The beach shown in the picture looks kind of empty. Is this typical during your trip? We bought a townhome in Ko Olina (across from Disney/golf course) a little over a year ago and have not been back since last Jan. I'm just curious about how the community looks with the opening of the new resort and additional traffic.



Still very peaceful & quiet out here.  The lagoon photos were taken around 7:30 am. 

H


----------



## IngridN

Any shade at the resort? DH and I are thinking of spending some time there in the next few years, however, shade is a must for DH. Would hate to book such a beautiful resort and have to spend beach time off site.

Ingrid


----------



## glypnirsgirl

Thanks for sharing --- it looks and sounds fantastic. Maybe I can talk Ian into not selling our SSR points yet.

elaine


----------



## alwysonvac

heathpack said:


> Monday and Thursday.  We will miss it, we are a Fri-Mon stay.
> 
> H



Thank you  

Sorry I forgot to ask... what time and how long is the show on Monday & Thursday?

Dueling Ukeleles @ Disney Aulani Starlit Hui - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVtCbv9YN90


----------



## AnnaS

Wow to the Infinity Hot tub.  

Sounds like a fantastic stay.  Thank you for the wonderful pictures and taking the time to share.


----------



## heathpack

IngridN said:


> Any shade at the resort? DH and I are thinking of spending some time there in the next few years, however, shade is a must for DH. Would hate to book such a beautiful resort and have to spend beach time off site.
> 
> Ingrid



Today is overcast, hard to answer with 100% certainty, but the landscaping is pretty lush, so I think so.  There is also a smaller pool on the JW side of the property which looked very shady.  Plus umbrellas over some loungers, I think you will be ok, shade wise.

H


----------



## slum808

H thanks for the heads up on the hot tub. It was getting a little chilly in the pool for us local folk, so we made our way over to the hot tub. It's a great place to soak in some warmth and views. Let's try and hook up tomorrow. I'll send you a pm.

Steve


----------



## heathpack

alwysonvac said:


> Thank you
> 
> Sorry I forgot to ask... what time and how long is the show on Monday & Thursday?
> 
> Dueling Ukeleles @ Disney Aulani Starlit Hui - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVtCbv9YN90



It starts at 7pm, but there is no indication of how long it lasts.

H


----------



## alwysonvac

heathpack said:


> It starts at 7pm, but there is no indication of how long it lasts.
> 
> H



Thank you

It looks like the schedule is the same as Sept. The Sept IWA had the Starlit Hui show listed from 7pm to 8:30pm. I moved my DVC reservation last month so I could catch the show.

wdwinfo.com has a copy of the daily IWAs from September 4-10, 2011
http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-resorts/aulani-hawaii-resort/#iwa

I hope you're having a wonderful trip. Enjoy !!
Please post a TUG review when you get a chance. There are no reviews for this resort in the TUG Resort DB.

Thanks again


----------



## Gracey

H, could you scope out the cabana's for me.  #1 is said to have the best view, but of what?  I am thinking about renting one in May.  Don't make a special trip but if you happen to be out at the pool, I would appreciate it.
Thanks, Laurie


----------



## alwysonvac

Oh, I just remembered that I saw menus with prices on Allears.

Here's the link - http://allears.net/acc/aul/aulani_links.htm (scroll down to the Menu Section)



> From Allears - http://allears.net/acc/faq_aulani.htm
> 
> *What are the dining options?*
> 
> *'AMA 'AMA* - this beachside casual restaurant is located on the far end of the Waikolohe Valley, above the beach. It features covered open air seating, and serves lunch and dinner (breakfast service starts in November 2011). The menu focuses on "contemporary island cooking" and features fresh local ingredients, including sustainable seafood. It's a great location for watching a sunset. The restaurant is named after a local type of mullet fish called the 'ama'ama, which may sound familiar to anyone who has heard "The Hukilau Song". (We're going to a hukilau... We throw our nets out into the sea, and all the `ama`ama come a-swimmin' to me ...)
> 
> *Makahiki* - The Bounty of the Islands - is a casual buffet restaurant located on the ground floor just below the lobby. There is both outdoor and indoor seating. The buffet selections have quite an international flavor with an emphasis on locally-inspired cuisine and Asian influences. Hawaiian favorites at dinner might include laulau, poi, and poke, while breakfast features the locally popular Loco Moco. Sushi/sashimi, rice, and dim sum are also available, as well as more traditional American fare. "Aunty's Breakfast Celebration" takes place Saturdays, Sundays, and Wednesdays, featuring Aunty and favorite Disney characters like Mickey, Minnie, and Goofy.
> 
> *Lava Shack* - this poolside location serves snacks and cold boxed lunches like fried chicken and salmon.
> 
> *Off the Hook* - is an open-air bar between 'AMA 'AMA and the Waikolohe Pool. The menu includes sandwiches and wraps, as well as traditional and specialty tropical drinks.
> 
> *The 'Olelo Room *- this bar is located on the ground floor next to Makahiki. All the bartenders speak Hawaiian, and guests are encouraged to brush up on some Hawaiian words. To help, the decor features the Hawaiian name on things like chairs and tables, with even more names on wooden figures on the walls. The 'Olelo Room serves a continental breakfast in the morning, and appetizers and drinks in the evening.
> 
> *One Paddle, Two Paddle* - this counter service restaurant is next to 'AMA 'AMA. It opens in the late morning with an all-day menu that includes a pork sandwich, burgers, fish tacos, and wraps.
> 
> *Papalua Shave Ice* - the shave ice stand is located in the pool area, with 12 different syrup flavors - select your favorite two or three or five.
> 
> *Rip Swirl Yogurt* - though it's located just inside the Painted Sky Teen Spa, the yogurt bar is open to anyone. Select from four flavors of frozen yogurt, and as many as three different toppings from the variety of fruits, candies, nuts, and sprinkles available.
> 
> Room service is also available from 6:00 a.m. to 12:00 midnight.


----------



## heathpack

Loops said:


> H, could you scope out the cabana's for me.  #1 is said to have the best view, but of what?  I am thinking about renting one in May.  Don't make a special trip but if you happen to be out at the pool, I would appreciate it.
> Thanks, Laurie



The cabanas all face the pool.  However, cabana 1 is on the edge of the property and as such one side of that cabana is open to the lagoon.  Cabana 1 is the only one with a unobstructed lagoon view.

H


----------



## IngridN

heathpack said:


> Today is overcast, hard to answer with 100% certainty, but the landscaping is pretty lush, so I think so.  There is also a smaller pool on the JW side of the property which looked very shady.  Plus umbrellas over some loungers, I think you will be ok, shade wise.
> 
> H



Thank you.


----------



## Gracey

heathpack said:


> The cabanas all face the pool.  However, cabana 1 is on the edge of the property and as such one side of that cabana is open to the lagoon.  Cabana 1 is the only one with a unobstructed lagoon view.
> 
> H



Thanks for the info!  I was wondering what made this one more appealing.  Still trying to decide if its worth it to spend the money on a Cabana.  We will probably be on the beach most of the time.


----------



## dmorea

Wow! Looks so enticing.... The photos are beautiful , Thanks for sharing them! 
I was thinking maybe no more Hawaii for a while, but now , those photos and frigid NY temps, I may just have to rethink that plan too!


----------



## heathpack

We will write a TUG review for sure, but here's my wrap up impressions.

We have only been timesharing for about 3 years, but this is definately one of the nicest timeshares we've ever stayed in.  There are a few flaws, though, and I'll address them first so as not to end on a sour note:

Cons:
1. Poor selection of TV channels (I could not care less, Mr. H noticed this)
2.  Inadequate poolside service- nice servers, trying hard, just about 25% the number that was needed.  Seriously understaffed
3.  High food prices, fairly limited selection. If we were here more than 3 days, we'd be eating in the room some or going out elsewhere
4.  We were staying on 2 linked reservations using DVC points from 2 different UY, our room keys which we use to charge at the resort got coded reflecting a check out day earlier than our actual check out. Went to breakfast with only Mr. H's card, took the waitress literally 20 minutes on the phone with front desk to get the charge to go through.  Commented that my card should be fine, so we took that down by the pool later & ordered lunch.  Same thing happened, poor waiter on phone with front desk for 25 minutes.  They have to make fixing something like this less time intensive for the wait staff.

Next post will be pros!

H


----------



## BocaBum99

heathpack said:


> We will write a TUG review for sure, but here's my wrap up impressions.
> 
> We have only been timesharing for about 3 years, but this is definately one of the nicest timeshares we've ever stayed in.  There are a few flaws, though, and I'll address them first so as not to end on a sour note:
> 
> Cons:
> 1. Poor selection of TV channels (I could not care less, Mr. H noticed this)
> 2.  Inadequate poolside service- nice servers, trying hard, just about 25% the number that was needed.  Seriously understaffed
> 3.  High food prices, fairly limited selection. If we were here more than 3 days, we'd be eating in the room some or going out elsewhere
> 4.  We were staying on 2 linked reservations using DVC points from 2 different UY, our room keys which we use to charge at the resort got coded reflecting a check out day earlier than our actual check out. Went to breakfast with only Mr. H's card, took the waitress literally 20 minutes on the phone with front desk to get the charge to go through.  Commented that my card should be fine, so we took that down by the pool later & ordered lunch.  Same thing happened, poor waiter on phone with front desk for 25 minutes.  They have to make fixing something like this less time intensive for the wait staff.
> 
> Next post will be pros!
> 
> H



What size unit did you have?  View?  And, how much did it cost in maintenance fees plus exchange plus guest fee or rental rate?  Curious as to the total cost of a stay at Aulani.

thanks,


----------



## heathpack

Aulani top ten list:
10. *Fresh lei greeting
9. *Beautiful lush landscaping
8. *Detailed Hawaiian decor
7. *Lagoon with sandy beach, loungers and safe swimming
6. *Beautiful open air restaurant, AMA AMA, with decent food (only ate breakfast there, $40-$50 for 2)
5. *Incredible pool area with lots of lounges, two pools, many hot tubs
4. *Volcano slides- one tubeless semi-scary, one more gentle with 1 and 2 person tubes
3. *Lazy river, not too crowded, great theming
2. *Infinity hot tub overlooking the lagoon
1. *Live Hawaiian music nightly (or at least Fri, Sat, Sun, the nights we stayed). *This was the absolute best part about the stay to me, the ambiance was pure Hawaiian.

Of course there are tons of other great features of this place that you can read about elsewhere- spa, man-made snorkeling reef, interactive stingray opportunity, outrigger canoe rides, excursions, many on-site activities, character meals (if that's your thing), walking distance to Marriott's KoOlina Beach Club and the JW for a little meal variety, and a nice peaceful setting.

Our verdict: absolutely loved it. *Trying to decide if we should add a full week to our 2014 Maui trip or just keep it at 3 days. *The only thing that might keep the stay short is the relatively limited dining options. *For dinner, you can have a big buffet or a fancy dinner. *No option for having a little something simple. *They need a good sandwich, salad, soups, and simple entree option with fresh vegetables (ie not French fries as a side). *Or else we'd just pick up stuff to eat in the room.

Overall two very solid thumbs up!

H


----------



## heathpack

BocaBum99 said:


> What size unit did you have?  View?  And, how much did it cost in maintenance fees plus exchange plus guest fee or rental rate?  Curious as to the total cost of a stay at Aulani.
> 
> thanks,



We were 2 people in an ocean view studio.  We are DVC members and booked using our membership.  We bought both sets of our DVC resale at a decent but not killer price.  Our math amortizes the initial purchase over 15 years and we are still in the 15 year mark.  Thus, our current cost is $11/pt, after 15 years it decreases to the cost of MF alone.

Our room was 25 points per night, or the equivalent of $250/night.  There were no other fees associated with this stay. Considering that we do not pay parking, resort fees or taxes, if we obtained a hotel room and wound up $250/night all-in, the nightly hotel rate would have to have been probably been around $175 (parking here is $40/night but is not charged to DVC members).

H


----------



## BocaBum99

heathpack said:


> We were 2 people in an ocean view studio.  We are DVC members and booked using our membership.  We bought both sets of our DVC resale at a decent but not killer price.  Our math amortizes the initial purchase over 15 years and we are still in the 15 year mark.  Thus, our current cost is $11/pt, after 15 years it decreases to the cost of MF alone.
> 
> Our room was 25 points per night, or the equivalent of $250/night.  There were no other fees associated with this stay. Considering that we do not pay parking, resort fees or taxes, if we obtained a hotel room and wound up $250/night all-in, the nightly hotel rate would have to have been probably been around $175 (parking here is $40/night but is not charged to DVC members).
> 
> H



Thanks.  That's helpful.


----------



## slum808

*Early Morning Aulani*

Don't want to hijack Heathpack's thread to much, but I was there this weekend as well. Unfortunatly the kids were having so much fun, I got worn out before I could meet up with H. I'll try and post a more detailed review in a couple days, but we loved it as well. I'll post some more photos later, but I shot this one yesterday about 9am.

Steve


----------



## MichaelColey

Sounds awesome, especially the infinity edge hot tub!



heathpack said:


> (parking here is $40/night but is not charged to DVC members).


Do you know if that's charged for DVC members staying on an exchange and/or if the unit is rented from another DVC member?  In other words, could I use my DVC member card to avoid paying parking, or would I have to book through DVC?


----------



## Gracey

Amazing picture!  Thanks


----------



## heathpack

MichaelColey said:


> Sounds awesome, especially the infinity edge hot tub!
> 
> Do you know if that's charged for DVC members staying on an exchange and/or if the unit is rented from another DVC member?  In other words, could I use my DVC member card to avoid paying parking, or would I have to book through DVC?



Not sure, sorry.  Anybody else?!


----------



## slum808

I haven't heard of anyone getting an exchange into Aulani, so I'm not sure about that one. I booked two studios last year on my VGC points for family and they did not have to pay for parking. One was specifically told that parking is free for DVC members so they did not have to pay. They are not members, and my name was not on the ressie. I think the official line is parking is free for members, but practically they are including it for any rooms booked on points. When I checked in this weekend, they greeting me with a "Welcome Home" and I was not asked for my member card.


----------



## slum808

BocaBum99 said:


> What size unit did you have?  View?  And, how much did it cost in maintenance fees plus exchange plus guest fee or rental rate?  Curious as to the total cost of a stay at Aulani.
> 
> thanks,



Another cost point. 
I bought VGC points last year at $85/point, I use the full life of contract to figure cost, makes me feel better. So roughly $2/point/year plus last years MF of $4.07 for 2012 points. So my Island View 1-bedroom cost is 37 pt/night or $6 x 37 = $222/night. It would be a little more this year because my MF went up to $4.31


----------



## presley

heathpack said:


> *The only thing that might keep the stay short is the relatively limited dining options. *For dinner, you can have a big buffet or a fancy dinner. *No option for having a little something simple. *They need a good sandwich, salad, soups, and simple entree option with fresh vegetables (ie not French fries as a side). *Or else we'd just pick up stuff to eat in the room.



Did you happen to notice if it is fairly easy to go to the Marriott to grab a sandwich?  

From all the Aulani reports I've seen, the limited food choices would probably keep me out of a studio if there is nothing within walking distance.


----------



## pefs65

Awesome pics.  
Thanks for all of the great info on Aulani !


----------



## slum808

presley said:


> Did you happen to notice if it is fairly easy to go to the Marriott to grab a sandwich?
> 
> From all the Aulani reports I've seen, the limited food choices would probably keep me out of a studio if there is nothing within walking distance.



I didn't go there, but the Marriott Ihilani is very close, in fact that was the view from my villa. If you're refering to MKO then its a little farther, but can still be reached by either the sidewalk or very nice beach walking path around the lagoons. Across the street on the golf course side is Up country Market, rebadged ABC store. They have a large selction of premade sandwiches and even hot items like burgers. Much cheaper than eating at Aulani. I did not eat there, but I saw people eating and the food looked good. Its also a great place to buy drinks of various sorts if you don't feel like driving to the market.


----------



## a1000monkeys

We are heading to Aulani in a little over 3 weeks.  Getting very excited.  We are only staying for 3 nights followed by another 7 at Marriott Ko'Olina Beach Club.  I already know my kids are going to be disappointed to leave Aulani.

We usually eat mostly in our villa.  I love the prepared Hawaiian foods as well as the fresh fish they have at Costco.  However, since Aunty's Beach House kids club is included with our stay we are taking advantage of the free babysitting and treating DW and I to dinner at Ama Ama one night without kids.  With 3 young kids, Aunty's Beach house and the nightly entertainment actually makes Aulani a pretty good value.

I'm already assuming that we will like it so much that I'm already planning to go again next year for an 8 night stay.


----------



## slum808

Aunty's Beach house was great. My DD 5 really loved it. She went twice for about an hour and a half each time. The first time you go they give you a guest pass to walk around the facility with your child. If you decide to leave them you'll need to register by filling out about three forms. It can take a little long because they need to enter your info into the computer and strap what I assume is an RF id tag to your childs wrist. The facility is larger than I thought, although I did read a post on another site that said they were actually booked solid during the holidays and were turning people away.


----------



## heathpack

presley said:


> Did you happen to notice if it is fairly easy to go to the Marriott to grab a sandwich?
> 
> From all the Aulani reports I've seen, the limited food choices would probably keep me out of a studio if there is nothing within walking distance.



I walked the path along all 4 lagoons and the total round trip distance was 2.5 miles.  I would therefore say the walk to Marriotts KoOlina would be maybe 0.5 miles.  There was the market Steve mentions and a taco place, plus Paradise Cove Luau, and Roy's all nearby.  Also several restaurants at the JW and Marriott KBC.  All walkable.  But it would've been nice to never have to leave 

We only stayed 3 days, otherwise we would have been happy with sandwiches, salads, fruit, juice, toast, cereal.  In retrospect, we probably should have just bought some sandwich supplies, but we weren't sure what to expect.  We'd definitely do a studio next time if it meant we could stay twice as long.  But then again, I think we are totally happy in a studio whereas most TUGgers are not.

H


----------



## alwysonvac

Also take a look at Werner's site
He covers the Aulani’s Neighborhood and shows a high level map of the area - http://www.yesterland.com/disneykoolina18.html


----------



## MichaelColey

a1000monkeys said:


> However, since Aunty's Beach House kids club is included with our stay we are taking advantage of the free babysitting and treating DW and I to dinner at Ama Ama one night without kids. With 3 young kids, Aunty's Beach house and the nightly entertainment actually makes Aulani a pretty good value.


Free babysitting?  Do tell more!

Wow, just read about it on Aulani's site: Aunty's Beach House

That's awesome!  This just moved Aulani up quite a bit on our list!


----------



## slum808

*cabana one*



Loops said:


> H, could you scope out the cabana's for me.  #1 is said to have the best view, but of what?  I am thinking about renting one in May.
> Thanks, Laurie



Cabana one is the one on the left. It has an unobstructed view of the lagoon on the side and pool view in the front. It also only has one cabana next to it, not two like the middle one.


----------



## Gracey

That Cabana 1 looks so inviting!  We will be on the big island 12 days,  so this will be the only place we are staying that has beachfront so just can't decide to rent chairs w/umbrellas or do a cabana.  Beautiful pic by the way, Thanks so much for posting it


----------



## Amy

heathpack said:


> There were no other fees associated with this stay.
> 
> H



Really?  I have been playing with the new online reservation system, and bookings for Aulani are accompanied by a message and chart about the requirement of a daily transient tax for Aulani.  I wonder why you didn't have to pay it.  Is this your home resort?

Edited to add:  I just noticed your profile shows you own at GC.  Are you sure they didn't add the tax to your tab at checkout?  Here is the message online:



> For all stays at Aulani, Disney Vacation Club Villas, Ko Olina, Hawai‘i, the State of Hawai‘i imposes a nightly transient accommodations tax based upon the number of Vacation Points required for the stay and the per Vacation Point Annual Dues for the calendar year of the stay. This tax must be paid by check-out. The amount of the tax will vary from year to year and is subject to change.



The chart shows the tax varies by size of resort and season (so basically tied to the number of points needed for the reservation).  The cheapest is $3.89/night for a studio at the lowest season; and the highest is $39.76/night (ouch!) for an ocean view Grand Villa during highest season.


----------



## heathpack

Amy said:


> Really?  I have been playing with the new online reservation system, and bookings for Aulani are accompanied by a message and chart about the requirement of a daily transient tax for Aulani.  I wonder why you didn't have to pay it.  Is this your home resort?
> 
> Edited to add:  I just noticed your profile shows you own at GC.  Are you sure they didn't add the tax to your tab at checkout?  Here is the message online:
> 
> 
> 
> The chart shows the tax varies by size of resort and season (so basically tied to the number of points needed for the reservation).  The cheapest is $3.89/night for a studio at the lowest season; and the highest is $39.76/night (ouch!) for an ocean view Grand Villa during highest season.



Sorry, it was something like $5.60 per day, negligible amount.

When I said there were no fees I was referring to reservation fees, the person I was replying to is not a DVC owner and does not necessarily know how the DVC system works.  For example, with my Hyatt, I get one "free" reservation per year, then each other reservation is $40.

H


----------

